

Custora (YC W11) Helps Businesses Battle Churn - pospischil
http://www.readwriteweb.com/biz/2011/03/yc-startup-custora-helps-busin.php

======
anmol
interesting idea, definitely a lot of value. I've seen many of the big telcos
and large companies spend a lot of resources and $$ on this problem.

~~~
cpierson
Thanks! We're working hard to build the product based on the latest research
in the field.

~~~
anmol
got links to what models you're using? I used to analyze such data.

------
jeremydavid
I’ve taken the tour, but I still don’t understand what you do. Can you explain
how it works?

------
richcollins
_in order to better offer better targeting and messaging_

How about "making something people want" as a strategy for retaining
customers?

~~~
nedwin
How do you work out what people want?

Then how to you change to make sure that your product is targeting the wants
of the largest addressable market?

~~~
Groxx
To add to that: how do you get what people want to the people who want it?
Without hunting them down, they're unlikely to know you've solved their
problem(s).

